# Erreur lors de la restauration de bande DAT



## tarikbenn (22 Août 2006)

Salut tout le monde,
Je veux copier le contenu d'une bande DAT ( 4 mm ) qui est en fait le back up d'une machine ( SUN Fire V 240 OS Solaris 8 ) . Pour cela je me mets dans le repertoire _/home _où je veux recopier intégralement la bande DAT , je rembobine la bande ( _mt -f /dev/rmt/0 rewind_ ) et lance la commande suivante  :
_ufsrestore -rf /dev/rmt/0c_
Donc , cette commande se lance et la restauration du DAT se passe bien jusquau moment où je reçois le message derreur suivant :
_Read error while restoring ./usr/chemin/doc1.jar
_Puis il me demande si je veux continuer la restauration _Continue ? [yn]_
 je reponds par laffirmatif .
Il minforme quil a ignoré les deux blocs suivants ( sachant quun block correspond à 512 Octets ):
_resync restore , skipped 2 blocks
_et quand il essaie de reprendre la restauration deux blocs plus loin , il menvoie des messages ( une trentaine ) derreur de ce type :
_./usr/chemin/doc2.jar: not found on volume_
Remarque : j'ai vérifié la capacité de _/home_ , elle etait utilisée à 19% de sa capacité totale. Donc c'est pas un problème de mémoire .
Merci à toute personne qui contribuera au débuggage de cette erreur.


----------



## Dramis (22 Août 2006)

On dirait que ta bande est endommagé, essaye de nettoyer le lecteur si il est un peu crasseux...

Sinon, récupère ce que tu peux de celle là, et les fichier non récupérer seront à chercher sur une sauvegarde plus ancienne...


----------



## tarikbenn (22 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que ta bande est endommag&#233;, essaye de nettoyer le lecteur si il est un peu crasseux...
> 
> Sinon, r&#233;cup&#232;re ce que tu peux de celle l&#224;, et les fichier non r&#233;cup&#233;rer seront &#224; chercher sur une sauvegarde plus ancienne...


 
Salut Dramis
Merci pour ta reponse  
1) Je ne pense pas que ma bande soit endommag&#233;e ( elle a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s bien conserv&#233;e )
2) Je dois peut &#234;tre nettoyer mon lecteur ( pourtant , je l'ai fait il n y a pas si longtemps )
3) Sachant que c'est un back up , tous les fichiers sont importants pour faire le restore sur une nouvelle machine mais imaginons que je n'ai pas de back up plus recent , n y a il pas possibit&#233; de debugger ces erreurs ?
4) Peut &#234;tre aussi que cette erreur vient d'un autre probl&#232;me  
5) l'option _Y_ d'ufsrestore ne peut elle pas regler &#231;a ?
L'explication des man pages d'ufsrestore pour l'option y :
_Y : D_o _not ask whether to abort the restore in the event of_
_tape errors. ufsrestore tries to skip over the bad__ tape block(s) and continue as best it can_
Je vais renettoyer le lecteur de bande est relancer l'ufsrestore . Je te tiens au courant .


----------



## Dramis (22 Août 2006)

tarikbenn a dit:
			
		

> 1) Je ne pense pas que ma bande soit endommagée ( elle a été très bien conservée )


 
Comment peux-tu affimer ça?  Elle a été conservé comment?  Dans quel environement ?  Atmosphère contrôlé, taux d'humidité et température constante?  De plus ça peut provenir d'une erreur lors de l'enregistrement de la bande.

Qu'elle âge elle à cette bande?  Elle a servi plusieur fois?



			
				tarikbenn a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que c'est un back up , tous les fichiers sont importants pour faire le restore sur une nouvelle machine mais imaginons que je n'ai pas de back up plus recent , n y a il pas possibité de debugger ces erreurs ?


 
Récupère ce que tu peux de la bande, pour le reste il doit yu avoir une option pour ignorer les erreurs et récupérer les fichiers quand même, mais il ne seront pas utilisable....


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2006)

Dramis a raison, la grande majorit&#233; de mes probl&#232;mes de DDS3 viennent que de la t&#234;te de lecture poussi&#233;reuse... &#231;a vaut quand m&#234;me la peine d'y passer une bande de nettoyage nan ?


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dramis a raison, la grande majorité de mes problèmes de DDS3 viennent que de la tête de lecture poussiéreuse... ça vaut quand même la peine d'y passer une bande de nettoyage nan ?



mais la pour moi c'est la bande


----------



## tarikbenn (22 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> mais la pour moi c'est la bande


 
-> Merci Dramis , merci Supermoquette , votre réponse était la bonne. 
Désolé Tatouille, je t'aime bien , mais cette fois ci , tu as loupé le coche   

Non la bande n'est pas altérée mais c'était la tête du lecteur de bande qui était poussiereux , d'ailleurs le clignotant 'clean' n'arretait pas de clignoter ( quelle redondance ?     )
Donc avec une dds cleaning cartridge , j'ai nettoyé la tete du lecteur de bande et puis j'ai réussi à recopier le back up ( contenu dans le DAT ) sur le disque de mon serveur . 
Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que ce qui a été back upé ( avec la commande ufsdump ) faisait initialement 36 giga . Alors , je ne pourrais pas dire combien le back up pesait dans le DAT , mais ce qui est sur c'est que ce que j'ai recopié de la DAT sur mon serveur ne pese que 1giga. Alors , il y a deux solutions : soit lors du back up avec la commande ufsdump , il ya eu un rajout d'une option de compression , soit je n 'est pas reussi a copier tout le contenu du DAT . 
D'apres vous quelle est la bonne reponse .
PS: c'est sur qu'il y a eu une compression , parce que le DAT à une taille de 20 giga alors que ce qui a été back upé faisait 36 giga au départ . Ce que j'aimerai savoir surtout , c'est :
1) Quelle est l'option qui permet cette compression avec ufsdump ?
2) Comment connaitre la taille du contenu de mon DAT ?
3) Normalement , les données sont contenues dans le DAT sous forme de fichiers .dump ; à raison d'un .dump par partition . Alors, sachant que je recopie le contenu du DAT sur mon serveur grace à la commande ufsrestore; ufsrestore "dédump" t il les .dump avant de les recopier dans le serveur ? 
J'espere avoir été assez clair !
PS2: si c'est pas assez clair , me dire les points flous pour que je les reformule .
Merci pour toute contribution .


----------



## tarikbenn (22 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Comment peux-tu affimer &#231;a? Elle a &#233;t&#233; conserv&#233; comment? Dans quel environement ? Atmosph&#232;re contr&#244;l&#233;, taux d'humidit&#233; et temp&#233;rature constante? De plus &#231;a peut provenir d'une erreur lors de l'enregistrement de la bande.
> 
> Qu'elle &#226;ge elle &#224; cette bande? Elle a servi plusieur fois?
> 
> ...


Merci Dramis , ta r&#233;ponse &#233;tait la bonne  
Je t'invite &#224; jeter un coup d'oeil &#224; mon post _#7_
Merci


----------



## tarikbenn (22 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dramis a raison, la grande majorit&#233; de mes probl&#232;mes de DDS3 viennent que de la t&#234;te de lecture poussi&#233;reuse... &#231;a vaut quand m&#234;me la peine d'y passer une bande de nettoyage nan ?


 
Merci Supermoquette , ta r&#233;ponse aussi &#233;tait la bonne  
Je t'invite aussi &#224; jeter un coup d'oeil &#224; mon post _#7_
Merci aussi


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2006)

Oui on a vu, heureusement pour toi qu'il n'y pas plus d'intervenants


----------



## tarikbenn (22 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui on a vu, heureusement pour toi qu'il n'y pas plus d'intervenants


C'est clair  
Oui , mais tu m'as pas donné de réponses aux questions du post #7  
Bonne soiree !


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2006)

tarikbenn a dit:
			
		

> -> Merci Dramis , merci Supermoquette , votre réponse était la bonne.
> Désolé Tatouille, je t'aime bien , mais cette fois ci , tu as loupé le coche
> 
> Non la bande n'est pas altérée mais c'était la tête du lecteur de bande qui était poussiereux , d'ailleurs le clignotant 'clean' n'arretait pas de clignoter ( quelle redondance ?     )
> ...



c'était ironic
...

la cave


----------



## tarikbenn (23 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'était ironic
> ...
> 
> la cave


 
_c'était ironic -> :hein: NoN _c'était de l'humour ( sinon je me le permettrait pas  )
_la cave-> _j'ai pas tout compris


----------



## tarikbenn (23 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Comment peux-tu affimer ça? Elle a été conservé comment? Dans quel environement ? Atmosphère contrôlé, taux d'humidité et température constante? De plus ça peut provenir d'une erreur lors de l'enregistrement de la bande.
> 
> Qu'elle âge elle à cette bande? Elle a servi plusieur fois?
> 
> ...


 
Salut Dramis  
Une question un ptit peu plus technique cette fois ci  :
Comment faire pour recuperer le contenu ( sous forme d'arborescence : '/' , '/ home' , '/in' ... ) d'un DAT , qui a été back upé par des _tar _successifs sous linux Redhat , à partir d'une machine qui tourne sous Unix Solaris 8 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dramis (23 Août 2006)

Si tu as fais un backup complet du système tu peux faire:

*tar* xpf /dev/st0/full-backup-Day-Month-Year.*tar* \ 
[path to file]


----------



## tarikbenn (23 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as fais un backup complet du système tu peux faire:
> 
> *tar* xpf /dev/st0/full-backup-Day-Month-Year.*tar* \
> [path to file]


 
Merci Dramis pour ta réponse  
J'ai pas encore essayé ta ligne de commande parce que j'ai besoin de quelques précisions : 
1) Au fait , c'est /dev/rmt/0 est le repertoire qui correspond à mon lecteur de bande  
2) J'ai compris une partie de ta ligne de commande : _*tar* xpf /dev/st0/full-backup-Day-Month-Year.*tar*_
mais ce que je n'ai pas compris , c'est la suite , c'est à dire le back slash '\' et le _[path to file]_ 

Peux tu eclairer ma lanterne ? 
merci d'avance


----------



## tarikbenn (28 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as fais un backup complet du système tu peux faire:
> 
> *tar* xpf /dev/st0/full-backup-Day-Month-Year.*tar* \
> [path to file]


 
Salut Dramis   
Au fait ce que je voudrais faire dans un premier temps , c'est juste copier le contenu intégral des DAT sur mon serveur sans me soucier de la commande qui a servi pour back-upé les DAT . Pour cela , je pense que la commande idéale , c'est _dd_ :
_dd if=/dev/rmt/0 of=/machin/bidule/copie.dd_
Mais ca ne marche pas comme je l'espere vu que ça me sort un message d'erreur :
_read: not enough space  
0+0 records in
0+0 records out_
Ce qui est faux , vu que j'ai plus de 23giga de libre dans /machin/bidule ; donc le problème provient d'ailleurs mais je ne vois pas de quoi .  
Merci d'avance


----------



## Dramis (28 Août 2006)

tarikbenn a dit:
			
		

> Salut Dramis
> Au fait ce que je voudrais faire dans un premier temps , c'est juste copier le contenu intégral des DAT sur mon serveur sans me soucier de la commande qui a servi pour back-upé les DAT . Pour cela , je pense que la commande idéale , c'est _dd_ :
> _dd if=/dev/rmt/0 of=/machin/bidule/copie.dd_
> Mais ca ne marche pas comme je l'espere vu que ça me sort un message d'erreur :
> ...


 
Ton serveur c'est du solaris aussi ou du mac?


----------



## tarikbenn (28 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Ton serveur c'est du solaris aussi ou du mac?


du solaris 8


----------



## tarikbenn (28 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Ton serveur c'est du solaris aussi ou du mac?


 
Salut Dramis   
J'ai un ptit soucis avec les dat   
quand j'utilise la commande tar avec la ligne suivante :
_tar cvf copie.tar /dev/rmt/0
_J'ai le mesage d'erreur suivant :
_a /dev/rmt/0 symbolic link to __../../devices/pci@1f,4000/scsi@2/st@5,0__:_
et quand je lance la ligne de commande suivante :
_tar cvf /dev/rmt/0 ._
J'ai l'erreur suivante:
_tar: /dev/rmt/0 /permission denied_
:mouais:  
Please help


----------



## Dramis (28 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas trop, tu l'as fait avec qu'elle commande ta sauvegarde, avec un tar?


----------



## tarikbenn (30 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop, tu l'as fait avec qu'elle commande ta sauvegarde, avec un tar?


 
Salut Dramis ,
D&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir mis autant de temps &#224; te r&#233;pondre ( je pensais l'avoir fait  )
Moi , ce que je voudrais , c'est pouvoir copier le contenu de ma bande DAT sans avoir &#224; me soucier de la commande qui a servi au back up . Je pense que la commande id&#233;ale pour cela est _dd _. Mon lecteur de bande correspond au device suivant : _/dev/rmt/0 _
donc je lance la ligne de commande pour r&#233;cuperer le contenu de la DAT ( environ 2giga ) :
_dd if=/dev/rmt/0 of=/machin/bidule/copie.dd_
Mais ca ne marche pas comme je l'espere vu que &#231;a me sort un message d'erreur :
_read: not enough space _
_0+0 records in_
_0+0 records out_
Ce qui est faux , vu que j'ai plus de 23giga de libre dans /machin/bidule ; donc le probl&#232;me provient d'ailleurs mais je ne vois pas de quoi . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Merci d'avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS: _lorsque j'essaie la ligne de commande pour copier un fichier trop petit ( <512 octets ) de la DAT vers le serveur , j'ai un message d'erreur , lorsque j'essaie la ligne de commande pour copier un fichier de taille moyenne ( 10 Mo ) de la DAT vers le serveur , la copie se fait bien , et lorsque j'essaie la ligne de commande pour copier un fichier tres grand ( environ 2 Giga ) de la DAT vers le serveur , j'ai un message d'erreur ci-dessus ( _read: not enough_ ... )

Please help


----------

